# Drivermananger.GetConnection



## CKS04 (5. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Ich bekomme keine Connection zu meiner Datenbank hin. Ich habe gegoogelt und bin genauso vorgegangen wie es überall beschrieben ist. Das heißt ich habe sqljdb4.jar in mein Projekt eingebunden. Aber: Irgendwie habe ich wohl noch nicht verstanden welche Angaben genau in der Connection erwartet werden. 

Ich habe einen SQLServer 2008 auf meiner Maschine installiert. Wenn ich mich mit SQLServer Managment Studio einlogge dann sehe ich den Severnamen. Denn werde ich wohl brauchen. Dazu benötige ich User und Passwort und die Datenbank auf die ich zugreifen will.

Servername: KO\SQLEXPRESS
User: cks04
Password: xyz
Datenbank: TESTDB

Wie genau lautet jetzt der getConnection Befehl? Mein "Best-Guess" wäre dieser Befehl

Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlserver://KO\\SQLExpress;user=cks04;password=xyz;database=TESTDB");

aber da bekomme ich jedesmal die Fehlermeldung: 
Fehler beim Herstellen einer Verbindung mit dem Host "KOPPMEYERC", benannte Instanz "sqlexpress". Fehler: "java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Receive timed out". Überprüfen Sie die Server- und Instanznamen, und stellen Sie sicher, dass der UDP-Datenverkehr an Port 1434 nicht von einer Firewall blockiert wird. Überprüfen Sie für SQL Server 2005 oder höher, ob der SQL Server Browser Dienst auf dem Host ausgeführt wird.

Port und Browser Dienst habe ich überprüft. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand den korrekten Befehl mitteilen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Shandnyar (5. Dez 2013)

Probiere es mal mit dem Beispiel 



> Überprüfen Sie die Server- und Instanznamen


----------

